# Which insulating tape?



## Mike11 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys, 
so I'm in bunnings looking for some insulating tape so I can tape down my heat cord to the hatchie rack and saw posts on here where people use aluminium insulating tape to help transfer the heat to the tubs.
I am looking for this but can't seem to find it and can't explain it well enough to ask the assistance as they keep trying to show me electrical tape.

Is there any section I should be looking in or another name to ask for?


----------



## spinner_collis (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe check where all the insulation bats etc are?


----------



## saximus (Apr 15, 2013)

From memory it's in the roofing and guttering section


----------



## Mike11 (Apr 15, 2013)

saximus said:


> From memory it's in the roofing and guttering section


Thank you! Found it


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think this is the model number if you want to ask someone, . IDT-5050​


----------



## Mike11 (Apr 15, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think this is the model number if you want to ask someone, . IDT-5050​



Thanks, that's the one. 
Found it just before you posted but glad I know I found the right one


----------



## Thyla (Apr 15, 2013)

Wouldn't insulation tape when placed over heat cord be a barrier to heat transfer? If it's used to seal and keep hot air contained within pipes, then I would think it is a barrier rather than a conductor?
Can someone please clear this up for me?


----------



## saximus (Apr 15, 2013)

Thyla said:


> Wouldn't insulation tape when placed over heat cord be a barrier to heat transfer? If it's used to seal and keep hot air contained within pipes, then I would think it is a barrier rather than a conductor?
> Can someone please clear this up for me?



The tape itself doesn't insulate anything. Being made of aluminium, it is actually a very good heat conductor. It is simply made for use in insulation and ducting applications because it can withstand temperature extremes quite well without coming unstuck. The fact that it is a good heat conductor also means it shouldn't interfere with the insulating properties of whatever it is being used on.


----------



## Thyla (Apr 15, 2013)

saximus said:


> The tape itself doesn't insulate anything. Being made of aluminium, it is actually a very good heat conductor. It is simply made for use in insulation and ducting applications because it can withstand temperature extremes quite well without coming unstuck. The fact that it is a good heat conductor also means it shouldn't interfere with the insulating properties of whatever it is being used on.



That makes sense. So putting the tape over heat cord would disperse the heat more evenly to the tubs above?


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 15, 2013)

Thyla said:


> That makes sense. So putting the tape over heat cord would disperse the heat more evenly to the tubs above?


Yes


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 15, 2013)

For the cost of aluminium tape compared to good old duct tape it's not worth using alu tape. Just use duct tape, I use it and it is fine and cheaper. As for coming unstuck just wipe the surface down with some metho or something to clean it and duct tape sticks down fine and I've never had it lift off.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

AndrewHenderson said:


> For the cost of aluminium tape compared to good old duct tape it's not worth using alu tape. Just use duct tape, I use it and it is fine and cheaper. As for coming unstuck just wipe the surface down with some metho or something to clean it and duct tape sticks down fine and I've never had it lift off.


PVC tape will not transfer heat as well as aluminium tape. It may "do the job" but in my opinion the price difference isn't that great to warrant not using it>


----------



## Mike11 (Apr 15, 2013)

It was only $12 for a 50m roll, so it's not like it breaks the bank.
I just tested the temps without a thermostat after putting it on and it definitely helps evenly spread the heat, it even upped the ambient temps by 3 degrees too.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 15, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> PVC tape will not transfer heat as well as aluminium tape. It may "do the job" but in my opinion the price difference isn't that great to warrant not using it>



You're talking about a less than .1mm thick piece of aluminum, it's not going to transfer heat over any better than the melamine the cord is routed into with duct tape on top. If you wanted decent heat transfer get some offcuts of sign white from the sign writers, by memory it is about .45mm thick and works great, and offcuts will generally be free. Lay it on top of the heatcord and away you go.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

AndrewHenderson said:


> You're talking about a less than .1mm thick piece of aluminum, it's not going to transfer heat over any better than the melamine the cord is routed into with duct tape on top. If you wanted decent heat transfer get some offcuts of sign white from the sign writers, by memory it is about .45mm thick and works great, and offcuts will generally be free. Lay it on top of the heatcord and away you go.


Like I said mate it is IMO that the aluminium tape will do the better job than the duct tape even though the duct tape may work.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 16, 2013)

AndrewHenderson said:


> You're talking about a less than .1mm thick piece of aluminum, it's not going to transfer heat over any better than the melamine the cord is routed into with duct tape on top.



I used duct tape on my insect racks and after 6mths had to replace it as most of it had started to lift with the constant sliding of tubs in and out. I am yet to replace any of the aluminium tape.


----------

